
‘Artificial Intelligence’ Has Become Meaningless - jonbaer
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/03/what-is-artificial-intelligence/518547/?single_page=true
======
aafffooo
yes and the term "learning", which can mean the trivial operation of
iteratively multiplying an array of doubles by another (as in adjusting
weights)

